# dropped fetlocks



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know that there is some kind of a disease (genetic condition, I think) that causes lax tendons and thus dropped fetlocks. 

is there any other reason a horse would have a dropped fetlock, especially if one is more dropped than the others? and, if this is just the horse's natural conformation, is it ok to ride them? and is there anything that will improve this condition?

I don't have photos now, but will try to get some. the horse I am leasing has a dropped fetlock. just wondering how dropped is dropped enough for concern, or just a minor anomaly in the conformation.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

There are several conditions that could be suspect; DSLD and other tendon diseases. Unless the fetlock is actually hitting the ground during a stride, it's usually safe to ride most of them. I personally would want a good vet's opinion.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

as long as I've seen this horse, like 5 years, it's been this way. he was a bit off and was Xrayed and injected in fetlock for Arthritus, about 3 months ago. only one foreleg is dropped, and is not "****" footed in appearance. it just lookes odd. and, being a plus sized rider, I feel more accutely aware of my impact as a rider.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If its only one leg affected then it sounds more like old damage to the suspensory ligament - does he not seem 'unlevel' in his action?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I went out to visit X and try to get photos. not taken on perfectly flat ground, and the mud makes it a bit hard to see his hooves well, but one can see his fetlcocks. i took various shots, trying to get some where he is evenly weighting both fronts, more so the right, less so the right. any and all feedback regarding his fetlocks or hooves is welcome.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

What does the vet there think about it?
It doesn't look bad but might be enough to be pulling on his tendons and ligaments unless they've adjusted to it over time


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

vet said did not looks so bad, but did comment. he said riding should strengthen them. then, did flex test (after I kept saying he felt off ) and thought he warranted an xray on the right front. did so, and injected that joint. I don't know the details. I was not there at that time.

it looks like he really moves downward when he walks , which of course I can only see when I am leading him, so I worry that it's even worse with my weight on him.

funny, after I gave him that bucket with a handful of grain, his paddock mate left to go get water, so he left and just for fun, I shushed him off, and he galloped briskly up the muddy slope. no issue with tripping at all, not off at all.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Flo had a similar thing on one hind leg that our vet was sure was caused by Lymes disease that I didn't know enough about when we came here so went untreated for long enough to cause damage - not sure if he was right or wrong about that (the cause I mean)
I was also told that light work was best for her as well as being out as much as possible but it did slowly get worse over the last few years I had her - not helped by some arthritis she had as well and her not understanding the meaning of 'quiet riding' so I stopped riding her altogether


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That isn't what I would consider dropped fet locks. Many horses look like that. This is what I was expecting to see.
http://www.angelfire.com/bc/curlygait/Symptomatic.html


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i'm glad to hear that. I did not think it was DSLD. but, I don't see his fetlock angle as normal, either.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It would be easier to tell standing squared up. He's in all different directions and bent down eating.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's hard to see from the pics and not an expert, but I know a mare with dropped fetlocks (TB long angled pasterns anyways). Apparently they were "normal" when younger but when I knew her she was 20 and they were close to horizontal to the ground (coupled with length they were odd) I'm not sure if I have a pic or not.










Similar to this (not the mare).

Now by the time I knew her she was semi-retired, but back in the day she used to race, then jumped/showed, was ridden regularly etc.

When she was semi-retired it was due in part to soundness issues, BUT I do not think they were directly from her fetlocks and think there were other issues. She was ridden regularly for awhile even while they were in that condition and after being "permanently retired" her owner has actually been riding her just casual trails and she has been fantastic. (The soundness was in general and not just under saddle. I never saw her lame when ridden)

So I hope that makes you feel better. I would be more concerned about him needing injections and such but for a lease I would not be too concerned.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i purposely took photos of him weighting the right, then the left, with more weight, as to show how the fetlock reacts when weighted heavily.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

**** footed. My mare is slightly **** footed. Some horses are so bad they get sores from bottoming out at speed. Sometimes its just conformation. Proper foot care and sometimes shoes can help but IME exercise doesn't really change much in an adult horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

do you all think the angles of the shoing job are good? not too flat?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Trinity3205 said:


> **** footed. My mare is slightly **** footed. Some horses are so bad they get sores from bottoming out at speed. Sometimes its just conformation. Proper foot care and sometimes shoes can help but IME exercise doesn't really change much in an adult horse.



you might be confusing the image a couple of posts back with MY lease horse. that is someone elses horse. this is the guy I am asking about? (do you still think he is **** footed?)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think you need to have him standing square on some hard level ground to really be able to tell if he's not 'normal'.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't really see dropped fetlocks either, but I'm certainly no expert! Subbing :>


----------

